# Money Making



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 9, 2005)

So, what do you make the most money of off day-by-day?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 9, 2005)

For me, it's fishing.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 9, 2005)

Fishing. Mucho dinero del pescar


----------



## ƒish (Jul 9, 2005)

fishing, bugs... random objects i find... yeah


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 9, 2005)

Gyroids make good money.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Gyroids make good money.


 Yeah, they do.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 10, 2005)

Fishing, Fossils, and Fruits. The three F's.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Gyroids make good money.


 if you have like... 8 billion of them...    			 once, back in the day... like a year and a half ago... i collected every gyroid i could, then dropped them in front of my house... it looked like an army marching... so i called it my "Gyroid Army"


----------



## TORNADOKIRBY (Jul 11, 2005)

i put a hat on the corner of the street and i play my guitar     			  lol


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 11, 2005)

I enjoy fishing!  

Other: Tornadokirby?!?!?!  Cool!  I'm the sister of the Triforce3force that goes on the forums most often.  (That came out weird.)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 11, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh...Interesting. I wish you had a picture of that.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow...Fishing seems to be the way to get the most money day-by-day. No suprise there.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 13, 2005)

whats ur peeps problems

TURNIP MARKET ALL THE WAY

thats the only way to get the big bells


----------



## ƒish (Jul 13, 2005)

mmm said:
			
		

> whats ur peeps problems
> 
> TURNIP MARKET ALL THE WAY
> 
> thats the only way to get the big bells


 correction, thats the most *boring* way to get bells... seriously, i think i've had more fun clipping my toe nails than selling turnips...

anyway, fish/bugs are better... way more fun aswell


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> mmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, they are more fun. And a sure way you'll make money.

But with turnips, it's kind of a gamble. You never know what price will be what. Maybe 1,204 bells one day, the next 50.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 13, 2005)

ok i have several million from turnips

i just find a good date (800-1k)and use my friends card and buy like 1 mill worth of turnips

there we go now i am a multi BILLIONARE


----------



## ƒish (Jul 14, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> ok i have several million from turnips
> 
> i just find a good date (800-1k)and use my friends card and buy like 1 mill worth of turnips
> 
> there we go now i am a multi BILLIONARE


 *thumbs up*

thats pretty great... i stopped caring about money once i payed off my loan :|


----------



## MushroomBoy (Jul 14, 2005)

do you really get that much fishing? if so, i'll have to start! :lol:


----------



## GAMEQ (Jul 15, 2005)

Fishing all the way. Especially in the ocean and when it's raining. :yes:


----------



## MushroomBoy (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah,, that'll catch 'ya some big ones. :jay:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 16, 2005)

man u peeps must be seriously poor

turnips are the way to go

i swear man if you just wait till a good selling date

get a friends mem card

buy 1 mill worth of turnips (if u have that much)

and then sell them and then go back with th money u got and buy more ~!~!~!~


----------



## Liquefy (Jul 28, 2005)

For big bucks, nothing beats the turnip trade.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Aug 1, 2005)

my other is buying things form nook then selling them 2 my sister!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 1, 2005)

selling rare fruit. i have about 30 trees of rare fruit. but sometimes i fish.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow, I forgot about this. Fishing is still a good way to make money, it seems.


----------



## Krool (Aug 1, 2005)

Lol I just go look for the golden spots and live off that.  :|


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Krool said:
			
		

> Lol I just go look for the golden spots and live off that.  :|


 fishing makes a bunch of money, especially in the morning, just go to the ocean and load up on knifejaws and snappers, otherwise i just rely on fossils or my fruit orchards.


----------



## helmsdeep (Oct 16, 2005)

Lots of things.  Fishing mainly, but also selling fossils and selling furniture and even dabbling in the turnip trade!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 17, 2005)

All of the above!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 19, 2005)

i sell birthday items and xmas items  alot of people dont think that u can gget xmas items and bday items but U CAN!


----------



## big (Oct 21, 2005)

All of the above!


----------



## big (Oct 21, 2005)

i own 4 page


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 21, 2005)

big said:
			
		

> i own 4 page


 Please stop spamming.


----------



## Bromley (Oct 22, 2005)

I sell anything I don't need.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Oct 26, 2005)

Fishing!

I love fishing!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hm? How did this get bumped?   
:huh:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Hm? How did this get bumped?   
:huh:


 if someone votes it gets bumped.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2005)

I sell rare fruit.


----------



## animal_champion (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know the codes you say to tom nook for modern furniture
Please send to me or post on this page 
PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!!!


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I make the most money by selling turnips, but that is only weekly. So I guess it's fishing.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2005)

I tried to do the turnip thing...but i kept on waiting and waiting for when Nook would sell the turnips for a lot of money, but by the time he did...my turnips were spoiled!!!!!!!! 








I HATE the turnip idea!


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Dec 20, 2005)

Selling furniture and fruit, of course!   
^_^			

I'm no good at fishing. :r


----------



## SL92 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fishing sometimes, errands, other,


----------



## KK_Burned_Me>_> (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone else do the Island Trick?


----------



## KK_Burned_Me>_> (Dec 22, 2005)

Blathers said:
			
		

> I tried to do the turnip thing...but i kept on waiting and waiting for when Nook would sell the turnips for a lot of money, but by the time he did...my turnips were spoiled!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Turnips are kind of a gamble, they spoil after the 1st or second day  you get them so you have to sell them the next day... I can't remember how long you can wait because I've onnly gotten them once or twice but they do spoil fast.   
-_-


----------



## link2398 (Dec 22, 2005)

KK_Burned_Me>_> said:
			
		

> Does anyone else do the Island Trick?


 only once, but I did pay off about 3 morgages(sp) with it.


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 23, 2005)

I use fishing.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 23, 2005)

selling furniture and other items gets me the most money


----------



## Tyler (Jan 18, 2006)

Fruit. I have an orchard so..


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

Fishing! I'm not cheap. -throws cash around everywhere-


----------

